# Best wheel size?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I really like the look of 18's or even 19's if you don't mind the harsh ride of low pros. Especially when lowered.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

They are all the same size (26")

Ohh.. rims .

18 looks the best, by far. Anything larger looks tacky, anything smaller doesn't fit the cars bulky stature.

Case and point.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> They are all the same size (26")
> 
> Ohh.. rims .
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Nice looking Cruze by the way.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

18's and then lowered really makes these cars look good. Anything smaller leaves too big a wheel gap between the body.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It depends on what you're going for.

17: Best size if you're looking for economy, as the Eco rims look very nice, and are the lightest wheel out there[except gram lights, $$$$].

18: Maximum size for keeping performance, since the wheel should still stay relatively lightweight compared to larger rims, and you still get a decent sized tire.

19: Best size if you're going for looks. It fits the wheel well a little more snugly than the 18, without being so big that it starts looking like crap, and you still get a decent tire for ride comfort. Only thing is that 19" tires are hard to come for cheap.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally think that 18s are the best size for the Cruze, without sacrificing performance.

19s, is too awkward for *my* tastes, but i have to admit, some wheels do look good.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Either 17's or 18's. 17's if a little more sidewall is your thing, 18's if not. My 16" winter wheels look tiny compared to the Eco 17's.


----------



## cjrodger (Jun 17, 2013)

Where did you get your shark fin from??


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I love the stock wheels that came with my 2012 ECO. Of all the different wheel patterns offered on the Cruze, these were my favorite.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

18 x 9 w/ 225 50R18 Goodyear Ls


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Factory 16x6.5 or 16x 7 steelies or aluminums if you wanna accelerate with mods and a tune. Big heavy wheels equals SHOW AND SLOW. Besides its a compact car not an Escalade!! LMAO


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

lilredjet said:


> Factory 16x6.5 or 16x 7 steelies or aluminums if you wanna accelerate with mods and a tune. Big heavy wheels equals SHOW AND SLOW. Besides its a compact car not an Escalade!! LMAO


Its not a race car either.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its not a race car either.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.



Well in that case, the skies the limit.. 22x9 dubs!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

lilredjet said:


> Well in that case, the skies the limit.. 22x9 dubs!!


I guess I should have said Drag Car because this car love corners.



Lol I bet someone will try I want 19s for street and my Eco rims for Autocrossing.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

